# skip mechanism 2 pci bus scan?



## ssgoten (Feb 3, 2002)

is this possible, or is there another way 2 get cd support without scanning w/ mechanism 2, it freezes

=~C


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Ok i now see what you're referring to with that problem. It seem s you may need to load MSCDEX and CD drivers to get it running.


----------

